# Xorg 7.1.

## Cleus

Поскольку давно уже поставил модульные Х-ы, все соответствующие пакеты обновлены - так что при очередных обновлениях world - они тоже натуральным образом обновляются. 

Обновил и сам сервер xorg-server-1.1.0 - но тут такая бяка случилась - шрифты напрочь пропали, и в приложениях, и в самом KDE, и во флюксе, только что twm забыл посмотреть. 

Снес это дело, вернулся обратно, на xorg-server-1.0.2-r4. Вернулись и шрифты.

Однако, Что это было? (с) 

Что характерно, стоит Xgl - так он на обоих версия сервера работает нормально, со шрифтами, но поскольку у меня КДЕ, то без офрмления окон пока только что для демонстрации.

Да, кроме того, обновляются драйвера клавиатуры и мыши. Если мышь, вроде бы, работает как и раньше, то клавиатура со старыми настройками уже не хочет - xorg.conf ей не указ (в смысле раскладки).

Где нибудь про это пишут?

----------

## Cleus

Только в голову пришло - может стоило просто шрифты перекомпилить? Хотя, они все-так то появлялись, то пропадали?

----------

## Cleus

Хотя, в воздухе витает мнение, что это драйвера от nvidia виноваты.

----------

## hermes_jr

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458721-highlight-xorgserver+nvidia.html

Удивительно что у тебя вообще икса запускается. Сейчас пока два решения - либо откатываться с 7.1 до 7.0, тогда в package.mask надо вписать что-то вроде:

```

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.13.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2

```

Либо юзать 7.1 с Driver "nv" и ждать следующего релиза nvidia-glx/kernel.

----------

## Cleus

Да, довольно неприятно. Теперь еще, после отката на старый сервер появился мерзкий глюк, когла мышью выделяешь в менеджере файлы, она закрываются сереньким таким прямоугольником, который пропадает только если перекрыть окно другим или обновить его.

NV жутко не нравится, пробовал его оставить, но все равно тормозит.

----------

## fank

у меня то же самое было, причём даже дрова новые не встают

часть иксов обновил и назад не вернуть их, ибо не знаю, какой пакет надо переставить

сижу на старых иксах и драйверах

карточка 6600GT

обещают ещё убрать глюк в GTK2 приложениях

но ждать ещё долго, не меньше месяца

----------

## kon

Ребят, все работает, нужно только везде включить сглаживание.

Такая же бага была при переходе гнома на cairo когда то.

Боролся с ней также.

Месяц жил со сглаженными шрифтами.

Потом багу вылечили.

----------

## Cleus

А где это "везде"?

----------

## Cleus

Кстати, странно, но после сегодняшнего sync и обновления, одновременно с xorg-server-1.1.0 также и ядра до версии r9 - действительно все работает, правда нужно в xorg.conf нужно внести поправку

```
Option      "RenderAccel" "false"

```

И даже клава со всеми мультемедийными клавишами (во время предыдущей попытки обновиться там какая-то левая раскладка вылазила) тоже работает.

Остался только баг с выделением мышью - на рабочем столе kDE и в файловом менеджере - этакая вариация на виндовое выделение - нужно обновлять окно, чтоб он пропал с экрана.

Чудны дела твои...

----------

## Cleus

Все-таки работает с некоторыми глюками - ресайз окон делает быстро, но не гладко, рывками, при перемещении окон тоже самое - хотя нельзя сказать, что в целом система тормозит, даже напротив, вроде как, по совокупности, даже быстрее - так же примерно, как раньше с Xgl.

Новые драйвера нужны однозначно. Однако пока жить тоже можно, медленне точно не стало.

ЗЫ: Кстати, сейчас стоят 1.0.8762.

----------

## tango123

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> Кстати, странно, но после сегодняшнего sync и обновления, одновременно с xorg-server-1.1.0 также и ядра до версии r9 - действительно все работает, правда нужно в xorg.conf нужно внести поправку
> 
> ```
> Option      "RenderAccel" "false"
> 
> ...

 

С 

```
Option      "RenderAccel" "false"

```

лишь частично появились шрифты...

точнее они частично потом исчезают...  :Wink: 

ну ладно ... так пока жить можно

----------

## Cleus

Да нет, все нормально. 

Я сделал так.

1. emerge sync

2. Обновил ядро.

3. Обновил xorg-server.

4. Поправил xorg.conf на предмет RenderAccel.

5. Перегрузился с новым ядром.

6. Переустановил nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx с опцией -O (--oneshot)

7. startx

Все работает, шрифты на месте, есть, как сказал выше, мелкие гадости с выделением объектов и ресайзом окон.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> Да нет, все нормально. 
> 
> Я сделал так.
> 
> 1. emerge sync
> ...

 

И каким макаром Вам удалось установить дрова для nvidia - не понимаю

```
# emerge -pvt nvidia-glx

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762)

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762  USE="-dlloader" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8762  0 kB
```

----------

## Cleus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> И каким макаром Вам удалось установить дрова для nvidia - не понимаю
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -O nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

```

Опция -О устанавливает пакеты невзирая на блокировку.

Однако подчеркну, что после установки нового ядра nvidia-kernel (в моей системе) все равно нужно было переустанавливать.

----------

## hermes_jr

Cleus, по-моему ты себе таким макаром проблем наделаешь немерено...  :Laughing:  Нафига ж так извращаться?

----------

## Cleus

Я в последнее время дома за компом особо не сижу, но он сутками в DC висит (причем в Х-ах - лень было разбираться с консольными программами), проблем нет  :Smile: 

----------

## GreenDragon

Действительно установились с ключем "-О", но толку от них - в части приложений пропали русские шрифты, частота развертки не подымается выше 75 Гц, хотя монитор позволяет до 100Гц и карта тоже.

----------

## Bentley

Кому не нужна видео акселерация собирайтесь с VIDEO_CARDS="nv", поправьте xorg.conf и ждите нового релиза драйверов от nvidia.

----------

## fedukoff

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> но он сутками в DC висит 

 

Чем в DC сидишь? Что за клиент? (сорри за оффтоп)

----------

## Cleus

valknut, в принципе, неплохо работает, сам по себе, но, к сожалению, cp1251 в именах клиентских каталогов не понимает и скачать не может (а в локалке, понятное дело, все виндузятники) - так что поставил LinuxDC++ - вроде как порт виндового. 

http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/

Ebuild есть (правда не помню, где брал), собирается из cvs. Если запускать с LOCALE cp1251, то все нормально.

----------

## fedukoff

Валкнут чтойто совсем не работает для местных хабов. Хабы обругивают, что нужно включить тэги. И все....

----------

## fank

вернёмся к нашим баранам

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o
> ...

 

а посему игры с правильно выставленными блокировками неуместны имхо

----------

## Cleus

Это сообщение у меня выскакивало в первый раз, но после перекомпиляции сервера и драйверов пропало. Кроме того, думаю, что это следствие включенного RenderAccel.

----------

## fank

ситуация проясняется...

в yakuake и konsole пропали шрифты (Terminus)

начинаю настраивать и вижу, что список их уменьшился до 10 позиций (!!!)

ставлю что-нить из списка и вижу, что шрифт появляется

----------

## Cleus

Сейчас ради опыта запустил в cedega Героев 5-ых - играются вполне нормально, на карте подтормаживает, но бои идут совершенно нормально.

Справедливости ради, на предыдущей версии Х-ов тормозов не было.

----------

## fank

в wine нету вообще русских букв... в диалогах и надписях на элементах окон

зато в подсказках есть (русские)

в другой проге под вайном наблюдаются точно такие же "шрифты" как в kdm, то есть чёрточки и полосочки

----------

## Cleus

У меня тоже вышла проблема с crossoverом - запускаются Ворд с Экселем нормально, но буковки не кажут, и текст в меню пропадает, стоит на него мышку навести.

----------

